# You Gotta Be Kidding Me!!



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So sad, so very very very sad.

New Game: Knockout Being Played in New Jersey


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hopefully, sooner or later they will try to play that game with a prepper and they can learn our game called: Nut-crush.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Hopefully, sooner or later they will try to play that game with a prepper and they can learn our game called: Nut-crush.


Or the game shot in the head.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Or the game shot in the head.


That game works in AZ, not so much in Jersey (unfortunately).


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

That's true. Maybe that's why those kinda games are being played in New Yawk City and Joysy and not here.
I heard about this a few months back happening in NYC.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank god for the internet because the network news on TV is greatly watered down. Every day for the last couple of weeks they talk about a football player cussing someone out and don't say a thing about this going on. This happen a lot and usually only gets local coverage. What type of coward does it take to sneak up behind a 16 year old girl and knock her out. 




Since the justice system is so broken and they have done nothing to stop this. Hopefully justice will be served in other ways.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We really need some natural correction on a national scale.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

indie said:


> We really need some natural correction on a national scale.


If by natural correction you mean a lot of people need to be shot, I agree 100%


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This shit is going on in quite a few places all over the country. Be aware of your surroundings when you are out.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey, lead's natural, ain't it?



Arizona Infidel said:


> If by natural correction you mean a lot of people need to be shot, I agree 100%


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's nothing but a delinquent cowards game. Blind siding and attacking people who are easy targets for the thrill of being a total piece of shit scumbag coward. They deserve to have their asses handed to them, but as you see they do it to someone who's not aware of their surroundings, able to defend themselves and no one around to beat the crap out of them afterwards as they so richly deserve. I hope they run into someone/s who put them down hard permanently. There members of our society that are no loss in losing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Reminds me of what a wise woman taught me many years ago... "Pay attention... or pay the consequences" Something one of my younger brothers says, "make a choice... choose a consequence"

Pearls of wisdom from the ocean of life.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Can you say generation Zero.....was the the female incident in Britain where they 50 million cameras and they cant find the person!!! So much for a more protected society


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Stay safe y'all.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah probably the same crowd that would cry racism and profiling on the white guy who pulled a gun on them after they knocked out bis buddy...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They need to start gathering up the entire crowd that is with the actual "hitter" and shoot them all. Do that a few times and you wont hear of knockout any more! The majority of them are juveniles and they KNOW they wont get in much trouble. I am almost to the point that if someone did that to me or a family member/friend The response would make national news..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Does this really surprise you? There is a version of this going on in every major city.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

yep that pretty much true. I heard about a little while after the Martin/Zimmerman case grabbed national headlines. There is also a version of it where they use a taser, taze a unsuspecting person and then rob them as they lay on the ground helpless.


----------



## 45thumper (Jul 23, 2013)

Heard of one instance a couple of months ago that did not work out to well for the punks. The man they decided to beat down had a knife and new how to use it effectively. If I remember correctly 1 punk dead and 1 in hospital with serious wounds. Of course there were other punks just watching and expecting a different outcome but did not want to participate.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

45thumper said:


> Heard of one instance a couple of months ago that did not work out to well for the punks. The man they decided to beat down had a knife and new how to use it effectively. If I remember correctly 1 punk dead and 1 in hospital with serious wounds. Of course there were other punks just watching and expecting a different outcome but did not want to participate.


Ooohh! Link it, link it! I need to hear a good story.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Couple of years ago there was quite a rash of car jackings in DC (I know but it's where my job was) until two tried to jack a car with an FBI agent in it. Two DOA one at each door and no car jackings for almost six months


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Other thing to remember is as with rap music dress style etc. this will cross over to other groups don't let pc affect sa but don't let a resistance to pc a good thing obscure the threat from a different source.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would like to propose a new game called "chalk outline." The goal is to catch someone playing knockout and arrange it so the police come and draw chalk outlines around them. Extra points can be earned if the outlines spell YMCA.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I would suggest you check out 5secondsurvival.com

It isn't pretty but it allows you to live in a life threatening situation, I am a new convert to this, but any reasonable person knows in a life or death situation to go for the eyes, or the throat. This just expounds on it and gives it a lot more effectiveness.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it really surprising this is happening given the "group" that is doing it? I mean really, if Obama had relatives that went around viciously attacking innocent people for no other reason than a laugh, they would look like this. Just goes to show if you want to look at animals, there is no need to go to the zoo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

These people simply need jobs. I propose that shooting ranges hire them to hold target and randomly move about so we could get some real moving target practice it. Another possible job would be acting as wheel cocks for rail cars to prevent them from rolling around and injuring some poor unsuspecting person. One more job I just thought about. Crash test dummies cost a small fortune. Replace the dummies with them and that way real time data on injury type, and survivability of different types of vehicles in accidents. It would be a win-win situation and the grave diggers union would be happy with the extra work.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

paraquack said:


> These people simply need jobs. I propose that shooting ranges hire them to hold target and randomly move about so we could get some real moving target practice it. Another possible job would be acting as wheel cocks for rail cars to prevent them from rolling around and injuring some poor unsuspecting person. One more job I just thought about. Crash test dummies cost a small fortune. Replace the dummies with them and that way real time data on injury type, and survivability of different types of vehicles in accidents. It would be a win-win situation and the grave diggers union would be happy with the extra work.


Hey
I like your post all the time and you are a valuable member of the site ..... BUT..

Yes look for the but

People like this have the humanity bred out of them, there isn't a "moral code" here, this is sheer animalism or preditorism that is the survival of the fittest. We no longer have an rule of law we are rapidly devolving to the survival of the fittest.

Screw the old paradigms of education means conformation. We need to realize that the society has broken down and the new generation is focused on what they can extract from anyone above them in order to survive. Our society isn't focused upon working hard and getting ahead, it is focused on getting all I can from the system before it explodes.

Hence our prepper movement,

It pissed me off that even on this forum when I spell "prepper" the spell check kicks in.

flame off


----------



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

this has been going on for years in the uk, mainly in major cities for cctv benefit, to get on crime reality shows like crimewatch - some sort of badge of honour ??

what started as a bitchslap has progressed to shite like this. 

i'm just grateful I live in a small rural town which is not influenced by the b-s normally found in cities here. hell, im glad my town is stuck in the dark ages.......

no doubt it'll come here soon...... but since our lousy govt unarmed us, it will carry on regardless without retaliation.......


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I live in nice and a lot of kids are doing this.It's absolutely sick. This makes me sick


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do they play this game in Dallas or Houston? If not I think I have the answer to the problem.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Rick i agree...seems to happen a lot in lower income neighborhood's,don't know . Why


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like downtown Chicago, home town of our illustrious, nah, I bear to say it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey where are the cops that protect citizens from crimes like this oh thats right cops dont prevent crime they investigate crimes. Colt Smith Springfield best cops to know


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

hey we could have shoot your ass dead game for being a hood rat. George Zimmerman 1 Trayvon Martin 0


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe Trayvon was playing of the Knock Out Game


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sick game


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats not a game, thats straight assult. A kid is going to get killed, thinking he is funny. I am infuriated.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> Thats not a game, thats straight assult. A kid is going to get killed, thinking he is funny. I am infuriated.


People have already died.

Sadly none of those were the ones playing the game.


----------



## coco53 (Nov 19, 2013)

Knock out gets Double Tap


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally: I am watching O'Reilly on fox news and he had a large section of his show about these "Knock out games (with video)" They talked about how the media is ignoring it and that it is almost 100% black on white crime and if it was reversed the media would be up in arms.

Good for you O'Reilly for putting this none PC story out there especially since you are watched by more people then most of the liberal talk shows put together.


Edit: Hannity also had a lot on this, now the media can't sit back and act like it doesn't exist. I haven't heard any police department comment on this but at least now they won't be able to keep brushing it under the rug.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Generations of freebies, gov't paying to them to breed, the breakdown of family and loss of morality, a complicit media and career slave owner politicians. Many inner city areas are lost. Black crime has been out of control for years yet the media somewhat ignores it until the crimes become so heinous and occur regularly. 
Black mob violence is detailed in the book, "White Girl Bleed A lot". Coming to a neighborhood near you?
White Girl Bleed a Lot: the Return of Racial Violence to America, 5th Edition: Colin Flaherty: 9781479299027: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

One dead, one crippled after savage racial hate crime attack on couple in Columbus, Ohio

One dead, one crippled after savage racial hate crime attack on couple in Columbus, Ohio

They can only keep hiding this for so long before people start waking up.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I was watching this last night on the news, and not a single one of the kids interviewed could tell you why they were doing it (they were also all of a certain dark persuasion, but I don't want to piss off the SurvivalistGirls of the world and suggest anything about that). "It's fun" was the thing most often said, and after being prompted by a reporter one of them admitted it was "macho".

My generation called this a "sucker punch" and it usually came with a social demotion to the status of coward. Now it's cool. Oh, how times have changed.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is what happens when the traditional family has been dissolved. Kids with no male role models and no discipline.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Well said


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did this get posted already? Intended Knockout Game victim shoots back


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but it should be spread. 
If it gets the word out out that not everyone will just lay down then maybe some of the fun will be taken out of the games.


----------

